# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Will weather be a problem- july to aug?

## South East Asia

Hi i am planning a trip beinning 28th june to 5 th september. 

30/06/10 - 13/07/10 Travelling up through laos, vang vieng, luang prang, phonsavan, vieng xai to vietnam


14/07/10-01/08/10 - hanoi, halong bay, hue, hoi an, nha trang,  to saigon, phu quoc island~( was hoping for some sun on this island- 29th july )

02/08/10 - 13/08/10 - cambodia = sikhanoukville, koh rong island (sun??) phnom penh, siem reap,  

Back to bangkok & fly to kuala lumpur for 3 days 
then off to bali & gili islands for 2 1/2 weeks.

Will there be sun before indonesia?? any obvious problems in this itinerary. if the weather is going to effect certain parts any suggestions. ??

----------


## critinamori

Well... Sydney boasts very warm and slightly humid days in summer, which are tempered by frequent afternoon sea-breezes.During the winter months, some mornings will be quite cool and frosty in areas away from the coast, but the abundant sunshine ensures comfortable daytime temperatures.

----------


## antony

I don't think that weather would be a problem for you. The places you have mentioned are near to ocean and as you know that the weather of places near the ocean is almost same all the year. So, I think you should carry on with your trip without any reservations.

----------


## rojpetric

Currently the forecast model is suggesting that northern blocking (high pressure to the north of the UK) will play quite a major role during December with pressure forecast to be higher than average right across from Greenland, through into Scandinavia and east. On the ground, the current outlook is for rainfall to be below average across the northern half of the UK, but closer to or even wetter than average further south. Temperatures are forecast to be close to or colder than average.

----------


## sophiewilson

The time period from November through February is generally the best one to visit Southeast Asia when drier, cooler weather prevails. November to February is the most popular time for tourists who are eager to escape European and North American winters. You might face humid hot weather in June & monsoon later.

----------


## davidsmith36

At present the conjecture model is proposing that northern blocking will assume a significant real part amid December with weight estimate to be higher than normal ideal opposite Greenland, through into Scandinavia and east. On the ground, the present standpoint is for precipitation to be beneath normal over the northern portion of the UK, yet nearer to or significantly wetter than normal further south. Temperatures are figure to be near or colder than normal.

----------

